
Pocket Guide to Email Marketing - charlieirish
http://asmallnation.com/sarah-j-brays-pocket-guide-to-email-marketing/
======
blowski
Points 1-20 are either aphoristic, or sound true but don't work out in
practice. A lot of the points after that are more interesting.

e.g. > Earn the right to address people by their first name. First names are
powerful and should be used carefully; build rapport before auto-programming
them into a mass email.

And yet most data show that including 'Dear Firstname' at the top of a
newsletter increases open rates and clickthrough rates. Continuously.

> #4. Predictability kills.

Typically, the benefit of email marketing comes from predictability. Sending
an email every Thursday at 4pm builds confidence in your ability to deliver.
It strengthens branding, and when somebody is ready to convert, your name will
be top of mind.

